# Reconditioned Bolt Want to Increase HD Capacity



## golf4dj (Nov 6, 2005)

I know there is a lot of threads on the hardrive upgrade process but it seems as if many of those upgrades are seeing significant failures after months of use.

I was hoping to get some sound suggestions on 2.5 drives that seem to be good fits for our bolts in up to 3 TB sizes. I don't need anything larger than 3tb.

I purchased the 500 GB reconditioned unit will all in pricing from the black Friday sales. Would like to swap the hardrive right away before I get a bunch of recordings - Odd that I had to purchase a new unit to get the discounted all in pricing but oh well I will likely gift my current bolt that's about 10 months old to a family member.

Thanks in advance
DJ



Thanks in advance.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

It's no different than all the other Bolts, there are threads in this forum and in the Upgrade forum on how to upgrade a Bolt.
TiVo Upgrade Center


----------



## VillaRegina (Aug 25, 2016)

I am a TIVO newbie who is wondering if modifying the Tivo will void the all-in? 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

VillaRegina said:


> I am a TIVO newbie who is wondering if modifying the Tivo will void the all-in?
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


No, but it does void the warranty including any Tivo extended warranty that you might have purchased.


----------



## golf4dj (Nov 6, 2005)

dianebrat said:


> It's no different than all the other Bolts, there are threads in this forum and in the Upgrade forum on how to upgrade a Bolt.
> TiVo Upgrade Center


Thanks - I did not realize there is an upgrade forum.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## golf4dj (Nov 6, 2005)

OK, after spending several hours going through various posts I am not really getting a sense as to what drive(s) seems to work best with our bolts. Clearly the Seagate models are showing higher signs of failure. So I am still looking for a good upgrade. 

Anyone have a good suggestion on a 2tb drive?

Is the Toshiba MQ03ABB200 2tb a viable option?

If I have it right the Western Digital WD AV25 1tb is the same drive in the 1tb bolt so I could live with the 1tb if needed.



Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

golf4dj said:


> OK, after spending several hours going through various posts I am not really getting a sense as to what drive(s) seems to work best with our bolts. Clearly the Seagate models are showing higher signs of failure. So I am still looking for a good upgrade.
> Anyone have a good suggestion on a 2tb drive?
> Is the Toshiba MQ03ABB200 2tb a viable option?
> If I have it right the Western Digital WD AV25 1tb is the same drive in the 1tb bolt so I could live with the 1tb if needed.


Why not the 3.0TB Toshiba MQ03ABB300?
That seems to be the go to non-Seagate unit and the one I just put in my Black Friday Bolt.


----------



## golf4dj (Nov 6, 2005)

dianebrat said:


> Why not the 3.0TB Toshiba MQ03ABB300?
> That seems to be the go to non-Seagate unit and the one I just put in my Black Friday Bolt.


I would go with that as well. I think the toshiba drive I listed is the same but in a 2tb version.

To be honest I don't recall seeing to much traffic on that one either so I guess if people are installing the toshiba drives they must be holding up just fine as I didn't see any complaints.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## golf4dj (Nov 6, 2005)

Well, went the safe and cheaper route and ordered the 1tb Western Digital WD AV25 from Newegg. It was around $65 compared to the roughly $140+ for the Toshiba and I also wanted something I could order from Newegg or Amazon and did not see the Toshiba drive available from either of these vendors. 

The 1TB drive should suit us relatively well as we have seemed to manage our 500GB drive fairly well over the last year so the 1TB will give us a little more room and the ability to hang on to our recorded shows a bit longer.


----------



## inthewoods (Feb 21, 2005)

The 3TB Toshiba is available from Macsales and it shipped free via USPS first class mail and got to my door in Colorado in 2 days. They are a good vendor. It is sad that the Toshiba costs more than double the Seagate from a cost per byte basis.

Ran a couple full surface scans and 24 hours of butterfly seeks without errors. Running fine in my whiteout sale reconditioned Bolt now. Time will tell. On my Tivo HD, Seagate drives lasted less than a year each. WD green drives lasted 3 and 4+ years, hoping the Toshiba will be reliable.


----------



## golf4dj (Nov 6, 2005)

Look forward to hearing how the toshiba holds up over time. For me the extra space wasn't worth more than double the price. I assume they will be cheaper in the future but for now the 1tb will be fine.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I'm glad I picked up my second 4TB Seagate last year in October for only $150. Which is around the same price as the 3TB Tosihba is now.


----------



## hooper (Sep 22, 2007)

I pulled the HD out of one of these
Amazon.com: Seagate Backup Plus Slim 2TB Portable External Hard Drive with Mobile Device Backup USB 3.0, Black (STDR2000100): Computers & Accessories
as it was on sale black Friday. The drive inside is ST2000LM007 at 7mm tall down from the first gen model at 9.5mm tall.

Hard drives fail the most due to heat. So adequate airflow is essential. The Bolt hardware is not conducive to airflow so failures will be increased. Going with the same size drive should help.


----------



## inthewoods (Feb 21, 2005)

FWIW, Toshiba external drives have been on sale recently for $95 for an external 3tb drive. This would be a cheaper way to get the Toshiba drive.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

inthewoods said:


> FWIW, Toshiba external drives have been on sale recently for $95 for an external 3tb drive. This would be a cheaper way to get the Toshiba drive.


I wouldn't blindly do that unless someone has a model number that they know is usable in a Tivo as opposed to the WD drives that have USB ports soldered on them.


----------

